# fluval g3/g6 filters, good or just a fancy waste of money?



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

anyone have one?
or anyone just have an opinion?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

opinion: as i was doing my research on canister filters, i came across these G3/G6 filters (sound like those corporate jets G6); anyhow, i read up more on them. I would personally get one if i had the money and a nice place to show it off to, but in a practical sense; it does the same thing as what other canister filters do which is to Filter. the limitations to the amount of filter media is a bit of a drawback compared to the canister filters with media trays (rena filstar, marineland C-xxx, eheim ecco and pro). I'd rather stuff as much bio-media into my filter as i can to keep my fish healthy. water changes will still need to be done. anytime you have a computerized chip near water source is just asking for faster wear and tear...can you imagine having to replace the chip if anything happens....anyhow, it's aesthetics and the beauty and small few conveniences that the fluval has compared to the other mainstream filters. the eheim pro line of products are quite impressive themselves.

i wish they made a canister filter with a computerized system that gives you the real time pH, gH, nitrate levels, ammonia levels, nitrite levels....then it'll be worth it.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> i wish they made a canister filter with a computerized system that gives you the real time pH, gH, nitrate levels, ammonia levels, nitrite levels....then it'll be worth it.


that'll be nice =)


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Well put buddy!


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Mferko said:


> anyone have one?
> or anyone just have an opinion?


Expensive for what you get. But if aesthetics, style and having the latest/greatest is important to you it could be worth it.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

that technology is out there, but doubt the big companies would want to sell such things attached with the canisters. it's more profitable to sell tests kits/solutions, additives, etc etc. separately.

it's like the debate on why there's no hurry to push for hybrids or full electical cars to replace fossil fueled vehicles.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

fkshiu said:


> Expensive for what you get. But if aesthetics, style and having the latest/greatest is important to you it could be worth it.


It is also super super super quiet. If you ever check one out one display. PJ's pets or aquarium west.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> i wish they made a canister filter with a computerized system that gives you the real time pH, gH, nitrate levels, ammonia levels, nitrite levels....then it'll be worth it.


this idea is so good, especially if you can log or download the data like once a month to usb or something...

now i'm really pondering how i can make something like this


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, most of those electronic monitors for Nitrates, pH, etc, already exist. That being said, if you were to buy them all separately, it would probably run into the high hundreds of dollars. I think the Nitrate monitor alone is around $250. There are no "all in one" electronic sensors that I know of. Too bad...that would be pretty awesome if there was and if you could build it into a canister for a good price, that would be pretty amazing.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Stick with eheim.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

my marineland 220s work great, use trays and are completely silent... not to mention that they're cheaper than the eheim stuff. I've honestly never used any other canisters than these ones, but i'm very happy with them thus far


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

*I have one*

I bought one of these last December. I am on the fence if I would get one again. It was not completely leak proof. After a couple of months I noticed the flow rate was not 100%. I did almost everything to clean the filter except the hoses. I opened the filter up first. cleaned everything then sealed it back up. It would not come back on and I smelled burnt electronics. I opened the filter again and took it right apart. There was water damage on a portion of the circuit board due to a poor factory seal. This seal is for the front panel and not for accessing the bio media. Unfortunately I damaged the LCD panel cover and figured I just wrecked my warranty. If it wasn't for the owner of the Pet store I bought it from fighting with Hagen it wouldn't have been replaced. In the meantime I had to get out my old spare fluval canister.

With the new filter back in business I had a problem with flow again several months later. One of the blades of the impeller had broken off. The Pet store owner had given me a new impeller. That one broke immediately when I put it in. The replacement procedure is a no brainer. The pet store owner had the Hagen rep call me and I explained what happened. He had another one shipped to the store for me. Before I replaced this one, I inspected the impeller well. I noticed a yellow tab sticking up from the surface by less than .5mm. I pushed it back down and the new impeller has worked fine. It has been good for the last 2 months now.

About the filter media, the only disappointment I have is the first stage filter media needs cleaning at least once per week. At first I believe it was 3 weeks. The media just can't be cleaned 100%. You don't just want to replace the cartridge because it is expensive (~ $35 - $45). The whole idea with this filter is low maintenance. However, it is a lot easier to clean that the canister. Just open the media access panel, pull out the cartridge, clean, and insert back. Simple. I do love that part. You can get empty cartridges for the second stage and put whatever you want in it.

The sexiness of the LCD panel may be out-weighed by the fact if the electronics fail, the filter is a boat anchor. The electronics control the AC power to the motor. So if the display circuit board fails, the motor control fails and it is useless. Basic canister filters have the AC input direct wired to the motor terminals. Nothing to interfere with the operation. However, I do like the Flow, Temperature, and Conductivity readings. The hoses are smooth inside. Easier to clean over the ribbed hoses.

Like I said I am on the fence. I too would like real-time pH, GH, and KH readings. Automatic measuring of ammonia and nitrate would be a bonus but I don't think that can be done without chemicals.

I would post the pet store and owner name but not sure of the rules in this forum. This is my first post.

Jason


----------

